# still pregnant, but need help NOW!...brown, crusty nipples?



## Kim22 (Jul 14, 2003)

Okay, this is going to sound gross, but I want to know what you think anyway







...

I'm having a scheduled repeat C-section next Friday. Here's my dilemma... For the past few months I've had this brown crusty stuff on/in my nipples. I'm guessing that it's dried colostrum, though I haven't had any leaking issues at all, unlike when I was pg with my dd. They seemed really hard and I was afraid that it would affect my BFing my son next Friday, when he's born. So, this morning I rubbed Lansinoh into them. I just went a little while ago to reapply before going to bed and when I was rubbing it in, there were literally CHUNKS coming off onto my finger!







: Again, I'm sure it's dried colostrum, right? So, I just kept rubbing the Lansinoh in and getting chunks off. I wasn't sure what to do...keep putting the cream on and letting the chunks come off, or leave them alone?

Now, my left nipple looks like it's almost normal (no crusty brown) but it feels/looks like it's all chewed up. I'm sorry to be so graphic, but I don't know how else to describe it. The right one is not so bad, but not all of the brown crustiness came off of that one. I put Lansinoh on them and put wool breast pads into my bra. I'm planning on sleeping like that.

I'm so afraid that they're going to be sore like this when he's born. (I had horrible "crying every time I feed her" pain with my dd for over a week.)

Do you think the Lansinoh just softened up the dried colostrum and the rubbing made it dislodge? Have I done damage that's going to last for a while? Should I just let the brown crusties stay and not use Lansinoh anymore, at least until after he's born? Help! What should I do?

Have you heard of this problem before? I just think it's so weird that I didn't have this issue when I was pg with my dd. ???

Thanks!


----------



## velcromom (Sep 23, 2003)

In between ds1 and ds2 I noticed that there was a waxy substance within the nipple ducts, and while I assumed it's normal (things shouldn't get in there, after all) I guess it has to come out sometime before the baby comes. I don't remember any pain, but maybe that's the crusty stuff? Or like you said, dried colostrum if you have been leaking. But I'd call an LC and ask about it. Any nipple pain is worth asking an LC about, IMHO! In the meantime I would keep them dry and not do any more rubbing!


----------



## Quirky (Jun 18, 2002)

If it hurts I would definitely talk to an LC or call your local LLL leader. I would maybe keep up the Lansinoh but not the rubbing - don't do anything to make them more tender!

What happens if you soak in the bathtub or dunk them in a sinkful of warm water?

Also, what happens if you squeeze *gently* and try to express something?


----------



## Kim22 (Jul 14, 2003)

I didn't mean that I was rubbing them vigorously or anything. :LOL I was just rubbing the Lansinoh in.

Here's the reply I got via e-mail from an LC... (I don't know if you are a member here or not...if so, thanks again!)

_"I think you're right and it's dry colostrum being loosened by the lanolin. It would probably be a good idea to be aware of it and keep them clean and moisturized so you don't get any blockages over your nipple which can lead to blocked ducts. Milk production increases and comes earlier with each baby, so it's nothing to worry about that it didn't happen with your first. Colostrum can be all kinds of colours, and it's very hard and sharp when it dries on your nipples at first. As your pregnancy progresses or when your babe is born, it will be less sticky and hard."_

I replied with a few more questions, and here was her other reply...

_"When it builds up, clean it off, but don't be obsessed about it or anything. Once or twice a day is fine. LOL. It's a really good sign your body is going to make lots of milk, though."_

They are looking a lot better today than they did last night when I first removed the yuckiness. They just looked so RAW (and were stinging a little bit) that it made me freak out! I think I'm pretty much back to normal now. I'll just continue with the Lansinoh until he's born to keep them soft and to keep them from clogging up again. Any other ideas?

Thanks for your suggestions!


----------

